# [aMule]erreur de segmentation

## Kevin57

Bonsoir à vous tous,

J'essaie d'installer aMule, mais je me heurte à une erreur de segmentation, tant avec la version 2.2.6 que la stable (2.2.5).

Voilà les useflags de amule : 

```
net-p2p/amule-2.2.5  USE="daemon debug gtk nls unicode -geoip -remote -stats -upnp
```

Et le résultat du debug : 

```
kevin_gentoo@Kevin ~ $ gdb --args amule

warning: Can not parse XML syscalls information; XML support was disabled at compile time.

GNU gdb (Gentoo 7.0 p1) 7.0                                                               

Copyright (C) 2009 Free Software Foundation, Inc.                                         

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>             

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.                        

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"                

and "show warranty" for details.                                                          

This GDB was configured as "i686-pc-linux-gnu".                                           

For bug reporting instructions, please see:                                               

<http://bugs.gentoo.org/>...                                                              

Reading symbols from /usr/bin/amule...(no debugging symbols found)...done.                

(gdb) run                                                                                 

Starting program: /usr/bin/amule                                                          

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]                                             

Initialising aMule 2.2.5 using wxGTK2 v2.8.10                                             

Checking if there is an instance already running...                                       

No other instances are running.                                                           

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0x08383595 in ?? ()                                 

(gdb) bt                                            

#0  0x08383595 in ?? ()                             

#1  0xf87c7c84 in ?? ()                             

#2  0xee777799 in ?? ()                             

#3  0xf67b7b8d in ?? ()                             

#4  0xfff2f20d in ?? ()                             

#5  0xd66b6bbd in ?? ()                             

#6  0xde6f6fb1 in ?? ()                             

#7  0x91c5c554 in ?? ()                             

#8  0x60303050 in ?? ()                             

#9  0x02010103 in ?? ()                             

#10 0xce6767a9 in ?? ()                             

#11 0x562b2b7d in ?? ()                             

#12 0xe7fefe19 in ?? ()                             

#13 0xb5d7d762 in ?? ()                             

#14 0x4dababe6 in ?? ()                             

#15 0xec76769a in ?? ()                             

#16 0x8fcaca45 in ?? ()                             

#17 0x1f82829d in ?? ()                             

#18 0x89c9c940 in ?? ()                             

#19 0xfa7d7d87 in ?? ()                             

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---

#20 0xeffafa15 in ?? ()                               

#21 0xb25959eb in ?? ()                               

#22 0x8e4747c9 in ?? ()                               

#23 0xfbf0f00b in ?? ()                               

#24 0x41adadec in ?? ()                               

#25 0xb3d4d467 in ?? ()                               

#26 0x5fa2a2fd in ?? ()                               

#27 0x45afafea in ?? ()                               

#28 0x239c9cbf in ?? ()                               

#29 0x53a4a4f7 in ?? ()                               

#30 0xe4727296 in ?? ()                               

#31 0x9bc0c05b in ?? ()                               

#32 0x75b7b7c2 in ?? ()                               

#33 0xe1fdfd1c in ?? ()                               

#34 0x3d9393ae in ?? ()                               

#35 0x4c26266a in ?? ()                               

#36 0x6c36365a in ?? ()                               

#37 0x7e3f3f41 in ?? ()                               

#38 0xf5f7f702 in ?? ()                               

#39 0x83cccc4f in ?? ()                               

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---

#40 0x6834345c in ?? ()                               

#41 0x51a5a5f4 in ?? ()                               

#42 0xd1e5e534 in ?? ()                               

#43 0xf9f1f108 in ?? ()                               

#44 0xe2717193 in ?? ()                               

#45 0xabd8d873 in ?? ()                               

#46 0x62313153 in ?? ()                               

#47 0x2a15153f in ?? ()                               

#48 0x0804040c in ?? ()                               

#49 0x95c7c752 in ?? ()                               

#50 0x46232365 in ?? ()                               

#51 0x9dc3c35e in ?? ()                               

#52 0x30181828 in ?? ()                               

#53 0x379696a1 in ?? ()                               

#54 0x0a05050f in ?? ()                               

#55 0x2f9a9ab5 in ?? ()                               

#56 0x0e070709 in ?? ()                               

#57 0x24121236 in ?? ()                               

#58 0x1b80809b in ?? ()                               

#59 0xdfe2e23d in ?? ()                               

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---

#60 0xcdebeb26 in ?? ()                               

#61 0x4e272769 in ?? ()                               

#62 0x7fb2b2cd in ?? ()                               

#63 0xea75759f in ?? ()                               

#64 0x1209091b in ?? ()                               

#65 0x1d83839e in ?? ()                               

#66 0x582c2c74 in ?? ()                               

#67 0x341a1a2e in ?? ()                               

#68 0x361b1b2d in ?? ()                               

#69 0xdc6e6eb2 in ?? ()                               

#70 0xb45a5aee in ?? ()                               

#71 0x5ba0a0fb in ?? ()                               

#72 0xa45252f6 in ?? ()                               

#73 0x763b3b4d in ?? ()                               

#74 0xb7d6d661 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0

#75 0x7db3b3ce in ?? ()                                        

#76 0x5229297b in ?? ()                                        

#77 0xdde3e33e in ?? ()                                        

#78 0x5e2f2f71 in ?? ()                                        

#79 0x13848497 in ?? ()                                        

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---         

#80 0xa65353f5 in ?? ()                                        

#81 0xb9d1d168 in ?? ()                                        

#82 0x00000000 in ?? ()                                        

(gdb) bt full                                                  

#0  0x08383595 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#1  0xf87c7c84 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#2  0xee777799 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#3  0xf67b7b8d in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#4  0xfff2f20d in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#5  0xd66b6bbd in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#6  0xde6f6fb1 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#7  0x91c5c554 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#8  0x60303050 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#9  0x02010103 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---         

#10 0xce6767a9 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#11 0x562b2b7d in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#12 0xe7fefe19 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#13 0xb5d7d762 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#14 0x4dababe6 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#15 0xec76769a in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#16 0x8fcaca45 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#17 0x1f82829d in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#18 0x89c9c940 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#19 0xfa7d7d87 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---         

#20 0xeffafa15 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#21 0xb25959eb in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#22 0x8e4747c9 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#23 0xfbf0f00b in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#24 0x41adadec in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#25 0xb3d4d467 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#26 0x5fa2a2fd in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#27 0x45afafea in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#28 0x239c9cbf in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#29 0x53a4a4f7 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---         

#30 0xe4727296 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#31 0x9bc0c05b in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#32 0x75b7b7c2 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#33 0xe1fdfd1c in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#34 0x3d9393ae in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#35 0x4c26266a in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#36 0x6c36365a in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#37 0x7e3f3f41 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#38 0xf5f7f702 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#39 0x83cccc4f in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---         

#40 0x6834345c in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#41 0x51a5a5f4 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#42 0xd1e5e534 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#43 0xf9f1f108 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#44 0xe2717193 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#45 0xabd8d873 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#46 0x62313153 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#47 0x2a15153f in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#48 0x0804040c in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#49 0x95c7c752 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---         

#50 0x46232365 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#51 0x9dc3c35e in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#52 0x30181828 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#53 0x379696a1 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#54 0x0a05050f in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#55 0x2f9a9ab5 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#56 0x0e070709 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#57 0x24121236 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#58 0x1b80809b in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#59 0xdfe2e23d in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---         

#60 0xcdebeb26 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#61 0x4e272769 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#62 0x7fb2b2cd in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#63 0xea75759f in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#64 0x1209091b in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#65 0x1d83839e in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#66 0x582c2c74 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#67 0x341a1a2e in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#68 0x361b1b2d in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#69 0xdc6e6eb2 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---         

#70 0xb45a5aee in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#71 0x5ba0a0fb in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#72 0xa45252f6 in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.                                

#73 0x763b3b4d in ?? ()                                        

No symbol table info available.

#74 0xb7d6d661 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#75 0x7db3b3ce in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#76 0x5229297b in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#77 0xdde3e33e in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#78 0x5e2f2f71 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#79 0x13848497 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---

#80 0xa65353f5 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#81 0xb9d1d168 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#82 0x00000000 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

(gdb)
```

Au cas où, un emerge --info

```
Kevin ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.1 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================                          

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r3-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_4400_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 25 Oct 2009 09:30:01 +0000                                               

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                     

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                     

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1                                                                   

dev-lang/python:     2.6.3, 3.1.1-r1                                                             

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                      

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                    

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                       

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r1                                                                    

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.1                                                                         

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                               

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11                                                      

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20                                                                        

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                      

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                                      

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                   

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"                                                                       

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                       

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"                                                                   

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                        

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                         

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"                                                                                                                             

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                                                             

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"       

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"                                                        

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"                                                                                                                                           

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"                                                                                                                                         

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                                                            

LINGUAS="fr"                                                                                                                                                 

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                                                                                               

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                                               

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina /usr/local/portage/layman/Spring /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups dbus dri dvd dvdr embedded encode ffmpeg fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm hal handbook iconv ipv6 irmc isdnlog jack java jce jpeg kde lcms modules mozilla mp3 mp520 mpeg msn mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php plasma png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection scanner session smp source speex spell spl sql ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos webkit wifi win32codecs x x86 xorg xscreensaver xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Avez-vous une idée? Je ne comprends pas grand chose à ce qu'affiche le debugger... S'il vous faut d'autres infos, n'hésitez pas à demander!

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!

Kevin57

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

As tu résolu ton soucis ?

Si non quelle est la version de dev-libs/crypto++  installée sur ton système ?

Pour qu'aMule fonctionne  il te faut la version 5.5.2-r1 de ce même paquet, avec les 2 versions supérieures aMule segfault à tout les coups, je l'ai installer sur 1 nouveau PC hier et c'est en faisant un backtrace que l'on a découvert ceci.

De même sur l'ancien PC lors de la mise à jour de dev-libs/crypto++ j'avais aussi eu un segfault ,mais ça je m'en suis souvenu qu'hier   :Mad:  ...

Sinon, au cas où crypto++ n'est pas en cause, pour  faire 1 backtrace sur aMule il te faut suivre Cette Méthode.

En espérant que ça t'aide ^^.   :Wink: 

@+

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290898

----------

## Kevin57

Merci pour les infos. J'avais abandonné et remplacé aMule par autre chose, mais si j'en ai à nouveau besoin je saurai où me tourner!

Edit : euh... pour le sujet du coup, je le mets en [résolu] ou pas, vu que j'ai pas essayé?

----------

